# Database Discussions > Oracle >  last analyzed

## meganmegan

Hi My Friends
when I navigate oracle enterprise manager and going to schema and TABLES I seeing last column header is 'LAST ANALYZED' and for every table a individual date is inserted, my question:
which process or job analyze the tables?
why the dates are not equal and are different?
thanks

----------


## skhanal

DBMS_STAT package or ANALYZE command update that column. You need to check if you have any scheduled job or maintenance plan defined.

----------


## meganmegan

thanks for your help

----------

